# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم الاثنين 17 أبريل 2017 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Monday(Lundi)17.04.2017 (GMT+00)*    *English Premier League* *19:00    Middlesbrough – Arsenal FC* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *18:45    Deportivo Alaves –   Villarreal CF* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *Portugal Primeira Liga* *19:00    CD Nacional de Madeira   –  Moreirense FC* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *VIVA Kuwait League* *16:55    Kazma  –   AlSalmiyah* *Kuwait Sport ( KTV Sport )* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA* *Kuwait Sport HD ( KTV Sport HD)* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11054 V 27500 -FTA* *Super Liga Serbie* *16:00 Crvena zvezda –     Partizan* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *  Belgique   Pro League* *12:30 Zulte Waregem – FC Bruges* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *16:00 Royal Charleroi Sporting Club -Gent* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Czech Gambrinus League* *15:30    SK Slavia Prague – Hradec K.* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Italian Lega Pro* *18:45    Reggiana  – Gubbio* *Rai Sport 1* *-Hotbird 13°E-11804 V 27500 -FTA* *English League One* *11:15    Sheffield United FC  –   Bradford City FC* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *English Championship League* *14:00    Ipswich Town FC  -Newcastle United FC* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *German Bundesliga 2nd Divsion* *18:15     Arminia Bielefeld-Stuttgart* *Sport1* *-Astra 19.2°E -12480 V 27500 -FTA* *Fourth Bundesliga – Sudwest* *11:15    Waldhof Mannheim  -Saarbrucken*  *Sport1* *-Astra 19.2°E -12480 V 27500 -FTA* *13:15    Hessen Kassel  –  Koblenz* *Sport1* *-Astra 19.2°E -12480 V 27500 -FTA*

----------

